

Recommendation generator (useful on LinkedIn for example) - cantrevealname
http://endorser.org/

======
cantrevealname
IMO, letters of recommendation are useless way to judge a candidate. The only
exception would be if you know the person making the recommendation, and you
can phone them up for a private, candid opinion.

